# Diesel won't run, help please!



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

'13 Ram 2500 diesel. I used the remote start this morning and it ran for awhile until the 15 minutes timed out and it turned off. Went to restart it later with the key and it will turn over, but the minute it starts it will shut off again. I'm guessing the fuel is gelled up. I've never put any additives in it (like I probably should have!), and it doesn't have a block heater. I'm supposed to go out tonight at midnight and do a clean-up, but won't be able to unless I can get my truck running. So, even if I ad an additive now, it won't run long enough to get up into the fuel injectors and clear those out as well, so what do I do? It's too heavy to push into my heated garage to warm it up, and I don't think a heat lamp or torpedo heater will generate enough heat to get it started. Any ideas guys? Please, I need help and don't want to miss out on this money that's to be made tonight!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1712436 said:


> '13 Ram 2500 diesel. I used the remote start this morning and it ran for awhile until the 15 minutes timed out and it turned off. Went to restart it later with the key and it will turn over, but the minute it starts it will shut off again. I'm guessing the fuel is gelled up. I've never put any additives in it (like I probably should have!), and it doesn't have a block heater. I'm supposed to go out tonight at midnight and do a clean-up, but won't be able to unless I can get my truck running. So, even if I ad an additive now, it won't run long enough to get up into the fuel injectors and clear those out as well, so what do I do? It's too heavy to push into my heated garage to warm it up, and I don't think a heat lamp or* torpedo heater* will generate enough heat to get it started. Any ideas guys? Please, I need help and don't want to miss out on this money that's to be made tonight!


Just make sure it is not too close to melt the plastic. May take a bit but it will get the job done. It's this or call Buff to push it in the garage for you.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Get it in the shop one way or another and then put the torpedo heater on it, couple hours and it will be good to go


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Gelled. Need new fuel filters and additive or wait until the weekend when it warms up. Could try 911 but I didn't have any luck with that freeing up my truck


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

If it were me, I probably tent the truck w/ a big tarp and blow the heat in from under and behind the truck.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Get it in shop.... Need to push with a loader or another truck...

First time we have had temps this low.. I put sea-fome in all our diesel equipment


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Your gelled, heat, new filters, and fuel additives.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Try diesel 911 but I think heat is your best bet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

If there's a shortcut, I believe these guys can help you.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/4th-generation-ram-2010-and-up-f165.html

I have a Jet heater, and I'd point that sucker up under the front of the truck into the engine compartment. That will help some, but if it's frozen in the lines, then you have trouble. It will have to be moved inside.


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you get it fired up?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

CleanCutL&S;1712718 said:


> Did you get it fired up?


Nope, got no way to get it into my shop until the morning. A good night of lost revenue. I'll tell you one thing, I'll never get caught with my pants down like this again.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1712760 said:


> Nope, got no way to get it into my shop until the morning. A good night of lost revenue. I'll tell you one thing, I'll never get caught with my pants down like this again.


Pull you pants up bud. It to damn cold out their to have your pants down.

All kidding aside. I hope you get your truck fixed soon. Good luck!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks....


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Next time use kerosene in your tank and/or add power service white bottle.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Whenever it get cold I always throw in power service. It's good security.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have a block heater on my 03, but I've been topping the tank off between 1/2 and 3/4. I've added 2 bottles of Power Service to 1 1/2 tanks so far (each rated to handle 40 gal, the small white bottle). Fortunately this event came as mostly rain when started, but ended up plowing about 9 hours yesterday until about 11:00 AM. Since then, I've either taken the truck out for runs just to keep things moving on the truck and to charge the system w/ no heavy draws from equipment, also I've run it at Idle for about 30-40 mins. every 5-7 hours and right before going to bed.

This morning is -9*F, had to hit the glow plugs 3 times but it's idling fine right now...so far so good. Tomorrow is going to 20* and uphill thereafter...hopefully dodged this bullet.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

My next door nebhoir had the same problem this am. Let his truck run for 15 min and headed to work. Made it about 5 mins down the road... Then the phone rang at 4 am.. "Hey my truck wont run in this cold it gelled up" so i had to tow him back and his 2012 ford f250 sits in the driveway as we speak


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

I just went thru a similar experience 1/2/14 , started to tackle the 10 plus inches of snow at 3AM and truck dies after 1 hr...I plug it in and run white bottle power service at every fillup ( maybe not enough added?) any way the filter was gelled up pretty good! I even added 2 bottles of 911 and it would not free the filter up. new filters and good to go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hey Jeff check out your Chicago weather thread with discussing this for a few days now


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

here's what I did yesterday with a bullet heater blowing heat under the tarp. Took a few hours but it fired up. Get some diesel 911 in there too. Might have to pull the fuel filter and put a tad in there as well.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Go get a block heater for that. It's an easy fix. It's threaded in behind the oil filter. 

*spin the oil filter off
*unscrew the plug in the block
*install the heater element and cable
*top off coolant
*install oil filter and in top off oil
*plug in
*enjoy


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

block heaters had your place and time back in the 70's 80's and 90's with the newer turbo diesels there is no need. the exception is if you live in really cold climates such as Canada Alaska Siberia so for.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

my last 3 Ford 6.7 had heater plugs never been used. and I do travel all over the country staying in hotels never have I had fear my truck not starting. I left Chicago afternoon yesterday stayed in Des Moines Iowa last night Park the truck at 10 o'clock overnight dropped 20 degrees negative and truck fired up this morning no problems. this recent article blast. Usual our neck of the woods last time this happened was 26 years ago.

with proper maintenance of draining the water separator and adding fuel additive there shouldn't be any problems. also need to keep an eye on where you buy diesel that has biofuel in a higher percentage higher waxing.

besides a Block heater would have done nothing for the for the gelling. there are other reasons to happen though not discounting that, just addressing the current problem.

I find it very humorous to read guys live in Florida Texas Arizona freak out the temperature drops 40 or 30 degrees and they can't find your heater plugs


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

pull the filter , this is mine with 2 911 bottles in the tank..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I just got it back from the shop. I told them when it was towed in (there were already 14 other diesels there waiting to be thawed out including an ambulance and a bus), that I wanted the fuel filter changed and the water separator drained. They drained the water separator and there wasn't much water in it. They didn't have any fuel filters in stock, so I ordered one and they'll call me when it's in. They added some sea foam to it, but I stopped at Auto Zone and bought three bottles of Power Service cetane boost and one bottle of 911. I added about eight ounces of the cetane boost to a full tank of fuel. I didn't want to overdue it knowing that the dealership already added the sea foam. Hoping I'll be okay from now on. I already talked to my route supervisor and he wants to do a bunch of clean up in the city tonight, so at least I won't miss work again. Hard to believe there's still clean up to be done when it's been two days since it's snowed, but I'll take it!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry that happened bud. Like the old one says swing over the the Chicago/nwi thread. We have been talking bout this. 
If it makes you feel any better. 4 skids wouldn't start for us. And I think pat had over a dozen


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

you could triple that number wnumber. those were all lost between six and eight Sunday morning after they have been running all night, fuel vender is contributing to the fact that was bad fuel! we had just started refueling out of our drop tanks that morning. That fuel was delivered late Saturday afternoon.

we made adjustments and repairs and was able to keep going. we are plenty deep in resources.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well and I'm back at it again alone today. A few that I missed yesterday are on the list today. Along with my regular repairs. Gunna be another long day


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss;1714715 said:


> Well and I'm back at it again alone today. A few that I missed yesterday are on the list today. Along with my regular repairs. Gunna be another long day


I'm on that page too. I worked today as well. Just doing clean-up for about eight hours. Man do I hate doing clean-up (for the second time), but it's paying the bills, and I'm glad to be up and running again, so I'm not going to complain!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ok 1. never let anyone use seafoam on your diesel.
it does contain IPA as per the msds for sea~foam.
alcohol is bad as it emulsifies the water.

now for that block heater.
All cummins engines have a block heater installed at the factory.
The Q is do you have a cord.
Take a look behind the front bumper on the passenger side and tucked in the frame could be your cord.

If not you can find a cord on line for $35-40 bucks.
on the block up and behind the oil filter should be a round plastic cap. unscrew it, it's where your cord plugs into for the heater.

next
For some reason they re-flashed some ecm's and the fuel heaters are not enabled.
You'll have to go to the dealer to see.



Harleyjeff;1712436 said:


> '13 Ram 2500 diesel. I used the remote start this morning and it ran for awhile until the 15 minutes timed out and it turned off. Went to restart it later with the key and it will turn over, but the minute it starts it will shut off again. I'm guessing the fuel is gelled up. I've never put any additives in it (like I probably should have!), and it doesn't have a block heater. I'm supposed to go out tonight at midnight and do a clean-up, but won't be able to unless I can get my truck running. So, even if I ad an additive now, it won't run long enough to get up into the fuel injectors and clear those out as well, so what do I do? It's too heavy to push into my heated garage to warm it up, and I don't think a heat lamp or torpedo heater will generate enough heat to get it started. Any ideas guys? Please, I need help and don't want to miss out on this money that's to be made tonight!


The 911 is a fix only when frozen/gelled don't run it all the time as it uses alcohol to dissolve water and you said you didn't have water?

Just a little water can coat a filter with ice.

ulsd absorbs water.

Then your fuel. Where did you get it and when?
Ulsd that is inadequately treated or not enough of #1mixed in can
be a ##@* when it gets cold. Any % of water of bio just makes it worse.

use power service (winter) or what I use Howes, drain your fuel water separator regularly and I have never had a fuel problem.

Your dealership doesn't have a real diesel mechanic does it? 
sea~foam.. really, a dealership...
In a gasser sure, but no mater what it says on the can just stay a way from it.
stay a way from any additive that says it's for a gasser too.
Did I mention to stay a way from sea foam in your diesel?

well, good luck,
i'd be :yow!: but...


Harleyjeff;1713735 said:


> Well, I just got it back from the shop. I told them when it was towed in (there were already 14 other diesels there waiting to be thawed out including an ambulance and a bus), that I wanted the fuel filter changed and the water separator drained. They drained the water separator and there wasn't much water in it. They didn't have any fuel filters in stock, so I ordered one and they'll call me when it's in. They added some sea foam to it, but I stopped at Auto Zone and bought three bottles of Power Service cetane boost and one bottle of 911. I added about eight ounces of the cetane boost to a full tank of fuel. I didn't want to overdue it knowing that the dealership already added the sea foam. Hoping I'll be okay from now on. I already talked to my route supervisor and he wants to do a bunch of clean up in the city tonight, so at least I won't miss work again. Hard to believe there's still clean up to be done when it's been two days since it's snowed, but I'll take it!


The guys in the bush carry a tarp and a bag of charcoal.
It kind of stinks up a truck but your life could depend on it starting soon.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I always mix my fuel with power service while bottle. The oil company shows up and we dump in the additive then let it mix as hes filling our tank. So far we have plowed this year all 3 storms were at or below 12 degrees, and we have gone through 900 or so gallons of diesel with only one slight issue.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Fuel heater located in the filter housing on the cummins might not be functioning. It should be capable of heating to 70 degrees. Check fuses and check with the dealership to make sure it's enabled. Might be nice to wire up a separate switch for the fuel heater only if it happens again.

I don't think injectors in a common rail engine often have gelling issues - I wouldn't be surprised if the extreme pressures in the rail actually increase temparatures by some small percentage. 2000 bar is double the psi at the bottom of the marianas trench...


----------

